# Uneven wall behind batten board



## Bungee25 (Aug 1, 2017)

Here's a picture of the uneven wall causing the top part to be wavy


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know about whether or not you would need to take it down or not, but all you can do at this point is stick a pry bar or two or three behind the "dips" and pry it back out (it will pull off the nails when you pry) until the trim is straight. Use a 78" level as a straightedge, place it on the high points... if you see a gap between the trim and the level, you would add that much shim behind the trim. If the shims get large you would want to pop a nail through the trim and the shim to hold it in place.

Then to cover up the gap that the shim created, you would add joint compound to the wall, floating it out as wide as needed to make the wall just as straight as the trim is.

But if you have a big hump in the wall, I would say the trim should come off so that the hump can be corrected. Shimming wont make a hump disappear.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Reflection of light does not help, perhaps a flatter paint job.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You must try to do the flattered paints. As this may help you out with the options to promote the best way for it to look less wavy.


----------

